# Cities With The Worst Postering



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Toronto has the worst postering I've seen in any city. It makes the public realm look neglected and it's not something to be proud of but it is what it is. 

I'm curious if any other cities have this problem and is it as bad as in Toronto? In some parts of our downtown core, posters (dirt and glue) cover every street light, newpaper box, parking meter, utility boxe, phone booth and even the sides of stores. It's pretty disgusting. Check out the video and compare.





[/QUOTE]





[/QUOTE]





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Please remember only one embedded video per post, please. 

I personally love postering and have attended countless events that I discovered due to 
postering.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Yeah, love it


----------



## xutka (Jan 20, 2011)

Postering adds personality to a neighborhood or area!

nothing wrong with it!

I fail to see what's wrong with postering, it's a way for the city to advertise its events.....


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

If done ONLY in specified designated board or so, posters are just another item of urban landscape. If they spill over poles, booths, building window displays, buses, benches, trees, than it is a nuisance, an annoying one, trash that needs to be removed at taxpayers expenses.

Sometimes, postering is akin to graffiti, though less serious. 

I prefer clean neighborhoods without many posters. They act as elements of visual distraction. They could set up designated boards, and then sell the rights to glue a poster to the highest bidder. Just a few ones. Then you can get very nicely designed ones, and they are nice. 

Electronic posters sound more avant-grade, then. Just have the bidders submit RTF files and have them displayed remotely. No dirt to clean, them.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

So, I can't poster your car? OK, I'll stick to the trees in the park.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Taller said:


> I personally love postering and have attended countless events that I discovered due to
> postering.


+1, agreed 100%. It makes the city more vibrant. Go to the suburbs if you don't like that stuff.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Plus, the postering is a reflection of the social and artistic life of the city. If a city is dead, there is little or no artistic postering. I find it a hugely informative way to learn of upcoming events, and often just stop to read them if they are entertaining!


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Postering is very common in Buenos Aires!
I think it's not a negative aspect of a city. It's part of urbanization, the same as traffic, lights, noise pollution.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

i gotta agree with everyone else, nothing wrong with posters and stickers! gives the area a "lived in" charm.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I remember some Belgian cities having problems in the past. But not that worse. Anyway, people that are posting risk high fines here and the contact numbers displayed on the poster will be hun down and the persons fined...

+ there is a constant crew removing them in Brussels:









http://www.standaard.be/Assets/Images_Upload/2007/11/07/REG1_G7O1JIKN4.1+affiche-hrb.jpg.275.jpg

+ there are concrete poles in most Belgian cities where it is allowed to poster...











Toronto just needs to step up measurments if they want to het rid of it. But for me it has something of that good old urban grittyness...


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

xutka said:


> Postering adds personality to a neighborhood or area!
> 
> nothing wrong with it!
> 
> I fail to see what's wrong with postering, it's a way for the city to advertise its events.....


At some point you gotta call it ugly.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Postering is also quite common in Paris, on empty wall, public phones...etc

Here on a vacant shop facade in Central Paris











Northsider said:


> +1, agreed 100%. It makes the city more vibrant. Go to the suburbs if you don't like that stuff.


It is a funny because in Paris postering is more common in periphical part of the city.
In the center posters and stickers tend to be cleaned fastly and where unsued space are harder to find.


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Taller said:


> Please remember only one embedded video per post, please.
> 
> I personally love postering and have attended countless events that I discovered due to
> postering.


WHOOPS! Sorry Taller, I didn't know about that.


----------



## xutka (Jan 20, 2011)

TheKorean said:


> At some point you gotta call it ugly.


beauty is based on personal perception.... cities are not meant to be pretty...... little towns or tiny cute villages are meant to be pretty

cities are meant to be places of cultural, social, economic interaction, places where the good and the bad comes together to form a vibrant colorful micro-culture with its own personality and style!

I can't think of a single city that's actually pretty!!! most cities have pretty areas but other areas are always quite rough and ugly!!! and that is what a city is.

if people want to see clean, plastic, shapeless, boring, acultural, perfect, type cities then I recommend they go to a suburb..... they'll be bored to death though!


----------



## dolgton (Feb 23, 2011)

posters, trash, pollution, noise, diversity, chaos make a city more of a city, if you don't want posters, or any rubbish, move to the uniform boring lacking in personality suburbs.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

did they pay the local outdoor ads tax?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Minato ku said:


> Postering is also quite common in Paris, on empty wall, public phones...etc
> 
> Here on a vacant shop facade in Central Paris
> 
> ...


These areas are called "slums". Same in US, except they're often in the center of the city. But they're still slums.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

pesto said:


> These areas are called "slums". Same in US, except they're often in the center of the city. But they're still slums.


Postering = slums???? :shocked:


----------

